# Bacon rant! 4 u Richtee!



## glued2it (Nov 24, 2007)

I was reminded today of one of my favorite movie lines.

Burgess Meredith(yes the penguin) bacon rant from *grumpier old men*.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qM2cV...eature=related


----------



## blackhawk19 (Nov 24, 2007)

Funny, is there anything that's not on YouTube


----------



## wavector (Nov 24, 2007)

I loved that movie. He was the best.


----------



## richtee (Nov 24, 2007)

LOL!   Thanks!   It's ME!


----------



## glued2it (Nov 24, 2007)

Except you'll be holding bourbon!


----------

